# Bmossin 2020 Lawn Journal



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Figure I would start a new journal for the new year.

Started out the year on 01/05/2020 spraying some MSM Turf to start the removal process of the PRG I over-seeded my front with. Against the HOA policy...talked with some folks on here, as well as the local course superintendent to confirm what the best plan was. Put down at the 0.5oz/acre rate, and am going to need to make another application. Next year the rye stays in the back yard if I go that route again.



In the meantime I have a McLane that I picked up that I am thinking of just doing a bit of a tear down on, maybe replace the engine and some paint for use in the back yard. I have a grooved reelroller waiting to go on it.

In about a month or so, I want to do a soil test on both the front and back yards to make a good plan for the 2020 season. Hoping to knock out a level on the front yard this year as long as the boss permits and the HOA doesn't go too crazy on that one as well.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Started to tear apart my McLane to rebuild. Did not necessarily need it anything terrible, but idle hands got the best of me.

As I got into it, I unfortunately found out how rusted together everything was. At one point shearing the sprocket end of the reel when I was trying to get it off. Found a used reel on ebay...only thing is it is a 7 blade instead of a 10, like I had, but will make it work.

Realized tonight I had ordered the wrong size pulley to go on the replacement engine I have...so put that on order and now will wait a couple days to let some paint dry etc. Hoping to scalp around 3/13 if I can fit it into the schedule. Pre-Emergent went down on 02/17 in the back. I need to still do the front...My HOA is supposed to, but I think the service passed my house when they saw the killing of the rye going on.

I also picked up a Craftsman dethatcher. I had the Sunjoe, which did a good job and would recommend to anyone, but this was brand new...has not even had oil or gas in it yet.

Looking at these pictures...I need to clean my garage! Maybe that should be the next project...


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Got some more work done on the McLane...slowly starting to get it back together.

Finally got the scalp done on the front yard...took it down to a half inch. Hopefully will maintain at 5/8 for the season. Would like to go lower but need to do some leveling to smooth some out. Will break in the McLane scalping the back ideally.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Almost finished. Just needs a back lap and the engine broken in.


----------



## wryt01 (Dec 10, 2019)

That Looks Amazing!


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

wryt01 said:


> That Looks Amazing!


Thanks! It is a 10 footer for sure. I wish I had a sand blasting cabinet.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I wish I was mechanically inclined enough to do that kind of stuff with a mower (or a car). It would save a lot of money. Looks great!


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> I wish I was mechanically inclined enough to do that kind of stuff with a mower (or a car). It would save a lot of money. Looks great!


Thanks! It's been a fun ongoing project.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Got the backyard scalp in with the McLane. Realized there is some more adjusting I need to do from when I hooked up the drive wheel lever. Also I put my roller on the bottom hole but should have probably stuck to the middle. My ground is not level enough yet as the bedknife is getting caught. Also, the drive wheel when I pick it up is barley off the ground...so again need to do some adjusting with the rod and lever I think. Spring kept popping off on the clutch lever. Ordering a new one of those as that seems like the original and has a lot of stretch in it.

I was happy with the cut...I need to figure out if the basket can be angled at all...it does not like to ride on the roller, and it kept making me mad, so there are a lot of clippings on the turf...a lot more than should be.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

On the 260B projects was able to get carb #2 on. Ordered new throttle springs for it as it still surges and one seems a bit messed up. Also have a backup carb if needed. I have the bedknife for this...just need to work on unit number 3 as well. Still need to change the fluids in everything.

On the first 260B I replaced the exhaust, bedknife and backlapped. Was able to cut Sunday afternoon at about 5/8.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

260B #1 is now at home with its new owner...as well as its little brother the 180C. Since I wasn't using the Deere in my backyard it was time to let it go.

The other 260's have both been gone through and serviced and sharpened as well. Planning to drop off number 3 to its new owner Friday if all goes well.

After my bolt from Deere showed up Monday, I was able to get it installed Monday night and then mowed with a nice and sharp 260B Tuesday afternoon.

Cutting at 5/8 but really want to go lower.

Also, in the neighborhood Facebook lawn group they made my yard the cover page lol. The Mrs. is not nearly as excited as I was.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Quick cut on the front. I want to push my bare spots to fill in and maybe trim my tree some more if I can get away with it.

I was going to put down some fertilizer, but I still have not done a soil test. Hoping to pull some plugs later and get everything ready to send in.

260B #3 went to its new owner. Now I need to try and address the uneven cut from the McLane in the backyard.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Well it's been a while.

The backyard kept scalping and I could not figure out why. The mower would rock and was uneven and I thought it was sprung from when I took it apart to paint. Turns out I am dumb and had one side of the roller through at one height and the other end at a lower height. Fixed that and no more rocking or scalping.

The front is coming along very well and I am really debating doing a leveling in the next week or two.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Went down to 3/8 tonight...lowest I have ever gone.

4 yards of sand arrives tomorrow. Hoping to get some down Thursday night, let it get rained in and then re-apply the weekend.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Sand showed up 05/07. Spread it around over the course of the weekend and have been pretty happy with the results.

I also built a leveling rake for a little less than $100. It is 6ft wide, pretty heavy and I will be using this in place of the drag mats going forward.



















SUNDAY







MONDAY MORNING


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

Wow that's some fast recovery results with just sanding it. Not a fan of that first Sunday picture unless it's a pet of yours. Haha. Where did you go for your sand, it looks like a really good quality?


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

@elm34 I went with Lowery Sand and Gravel. I used them last year and was more than pleased with it. @Txmx583 has used them as well and was happy with the quality. I called them Wednesday and they delivered Thursday morning.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

&#128064; looking good &#128077;


----------



## gbestemt (Oct 2, 2019)

Are we not gonna talk about the snake in your backyard? That thing looks gnarly. Pet or guest star?


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

gbestemt said:


> Are we not gonna talk about the snake in your backyard? That thing looks gnarly. Pet or guest star?


Lol. Guest Star. I sent that pic to our neighborhood snake guy to make sure it was harmless. Texas Rat Snake I was told.


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wlMuBSkVuzE


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Working on a little something to go along with the toy tractor collection.

Was able to find a guy to make the design for the GX120 and then had a company print some...which two broke in shipping. 😡

The cutting units are from a 1/16 scale Deere mower. I've got some levers to add as well as figure out the handle cover.

Still trying to decide on transport wheels.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Had a yard bubble from all the rain. Turns out there was a pop-up from my gutters about 10ft in front of my house that was underground.

After the water went down...dug down to it and raised the top up to add a grate rather than a pop-up and hope to not have that issue again.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

So on May 30th I took the front down to 1/4 with the hope of maintaining at 3/8. Scalp went fine and I cut a Few times but realize things still are not smooth enough to maintain that low. Will keep doing some more sand every now and then. 


In one area I have a bit of a hill from an old tree that I should really just dig it out and level it down. I feel like it is really noticeable at a low cut. 


At least for a little while 0.5" will be my HOC. On Saturday I applied my first application of PGR for the year . Along with some liquid fert with iron and some Bifen.



I have not been able to cut the backyard for a week as I have been working on replacing the rear wheels of my McLane, and am now waiting for a new sprocket to arrive. Should help with the uneven lines that drive me nuts.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Got the good ole McLane put back together that has been named Blue Steel by member of one of the Facebook groups. Very fitting. Replacing the rear wheels seems to have solved the problems I was having. It actually put down some stripes pretty well the other night.


I used dismiss to smoke some Nutsedge the other night. Put down at about 730pm as not in the heat of the day...24hrs later had results. I think I need to sharpen my reel though as it is not doing well when it comes to cutting the dead plants.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Bmossin said:


> So on May 30th I took the front down to 1/4 with the hope of maintaining at 3/8. Scalp went fine and I cut a Few times but realize things still are not smooth enough to maintain that low. Will keep doing some more sand every now and then.
> 
> 
> In one area I have a bit of a hill from an old tree that I should really just dig it out and level it down. I feel like it is really noticeable at a low cut.
> ...


Hope you didn't have to replace the shaft. That's a fun ride. Had to do that last year when the bearings blew out in the wheels, and then noticed the shaft was all messed up too.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

@JRS 9572 Thankfully I did not have to do the shaft. I was dreading that based on how stuck the sprocket was on the axle. If I had needed to, I was potentially going to search for a used more off of marketplace or something rather than order the new parts from McLane.


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

Bmossin said:


> @JRS 9572 Thankfully I did not have to do the shaft. I was dreading that based on how stuck the sprocket was on the axle. If I had needed to, I was potentially going to search for a used more off of marketplace or something rather than order the new parts from McLane.


Pretty sure I made it a banner year for parts sales last year at McLane. And they didn't even send me a Christmas card.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Well we moved to a house
With a pool and all that jazz. Get my own little one car garage for my projects and now a new to me lawn to start on. Scalped with the rotary last weekend and will take It down again with the reel this weekend.

Need to measure my sprinkler output and do a soil test.

The side where the previous owners had a play set with rubber mulch I am hoping to grade in the spring and do some Innovation Zoysia...but we shall see.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Congrats on the new house!


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> Congrats on the new house!


Thanks Sir...I love following along on yours.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Everything is
Coming along nicely. I am really going to need a lot of sand next season.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Got the rye down September 12th. First cut was about 14 days after. Came in pretty well. This is the only section of rye I am doing this year.

Got my preemergent down in my other areas. A little later in the season than I wanted.

Also found some deals on the Facebook marketplace on some Toro's. Was able to clean the carbs and got them both running. One is doing great. Needs sharpened. The other one is smoking pretty bad. Hopefully I can avoid a rebuild.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Toro #2 is going to be some work. Ordered stuff to redo the engine...at least valves and rings, and then was able to find a donor engine. So potentially I will tear down the old FE120 this winter.

New engine runs well...no smoke, so definite plus. Did some accent painting and now just need to get it back on. Also ordered some belts from R&R and a new bedknife.

The Rye still isn't looking as good as I hoped it would.

I put down about 6-7 yards of topsoil/compost mix to fill in an area where the previous owners had a swing set/rubber mulch pit. Plant to put Tifgrand down the first week of December.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Well got the sod in. Ended up using three pallets or about 1300 square feet of tifgrand. Now just keep
Putting some water on it throughout dormancy and rolling it. Will be excited to see how it works out come spring. Already planning on a good 5-6 yards of sand for all over the lot. One area I will no longer reel mow as it has even more kids stuff since a visit from their grandparents.







Added some new handle grips to the McLane.





And have slowly been chipping away at the GM1000. Side covers are now painted, as well as the handle. Should really start to put it back together.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Looks like you've been busy!


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Was able to get a few pieces put back together...new belts.

Just need some time to finish up the last of it.


----------



## Thor865 (Mar 26, 2018)

Bmossin said:


> Was able to get a few pieces put back together...new belts.
> 
> Just need some time to finish up the last of it.


Flip those roller brackets and snug that front roller closer to bedknife. Cut quality will improve dramatically


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Thanks! @Thor865


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

Congrats on the new house! I'll be breaking in a new yard as well!


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Necrosis said:


> Congrats on the new house! I'll be breaking in a new yard as well!


NICE!

You still have the 180B?


----------



## Necrosis (Jul 12, 2018)

I do! Can't use it though. The yard is way too uneven. Maybe I can break it out by late summer.


----------

